# Donkeys



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I will simply say ...If you have goats and have ANY predator concerns then You should invest in a donkey. Pictured is Daisy with a few of my commercial does, the dehorned creatures,and an FB or 2....Notice the qhorse in the background? Head down eating grass oblivious to the world around...then see Daisy, head up to see what has causing these does to make a racket, they probably see me taking a picture and think they are about to get some feed or something. She seldom lets anyone/thing into the pasture without charging over to inspect the visitor. My biggest predator threat is dogs and coyotes. She not only dislikes strangers but she hates dogs. Twice she battled a dog, that I have seen anyway, one dog lived, she is my prized German Shorthaired Pointer and I think Daisy knew that and spared her. The other dog wasn't so lucky she smashed him into a pancake then stood over the body until I found it and removed it.
She is a standard sized jenny, 10 years old this spring. I bought her as a weanling to help teach manners to unruly horses but soon found out that she was the pasture boss, though she was the smallest "horse" in the herd. By chance she encountered some of my goats, she always thinks the pasture she isn't in is better than the one she is in and donkeys are escape artists......anyway she found this giant herd of smaller horses, more her own size....I seperated her when I found her but she kept breaking out to be around her ""new" friends...At the time I was using an LDG with mixed results...I continually had coyote/dog sign all around and even in the pasture...So I was phasing the dog out because he wasn't doing the job, at least I didn't think he was. I landed on the fact that Daisy may just as well stay with the goats if for no other reason than because that is what she wanted...That was 7 years ago. I have not since lost a goat/kid to any predator...Might just be luck...Might not...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...now that is a protector!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been told donkeys make great herd protectors. We do have roaming dogs in our area and coyotes, but none have posed a threat to our livestock. Someday though, I'd like to get a donkey- maybe a mini donk.
Yours is really cute.


----------



## Clear Crescent (Feb 26, 2011)

We just got our first donkey, Jill, yesterday! I only have two Saanen does, and I haven't seen any predators yet, but we decided to be safe when they kid in a few weeks. When she got into the pen last night, the girls were afraid of her, but all day today she has assumed this position:










She's taking the job very seriously!










Another pic just because I think she is so beautiful!


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

I would love to get a donkey or llama for my new herd .. I would like to get them all at the same time .. does anyone know where to get a donkey? .. I'm willing to travel to get one .. we have coyotes and foxes and dogs that run around ..


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We haven't been as lucky. Our donkey will be leaving this spring. She does not tolerate the goats at all and has come close to injuring them, on purpose. Even fence lining them, she stood and tried to kick them through the fence. She did so well with our cattle/calves, it's disappointing.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Daisy sounds like a special girl. Jill is beautiful!! 

I have heard mixed reviews on donkeys... they are particular from creature to creature. We have thought a lot about getting one... but it gets tricky b/c we need one good with kids and with goats. Our little kids go in the field with me all the time and the donkey would have to be totally chill with them... but I need them feisty enough I know the girls are safe from dogs! We also have a housing issue... our new goat barn is perfect for the girls but I'm not sure about sheltering a donkey too... I have plenty of dog houses for a LGD.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to get a donkey probably a mini. I have read though that donkeys play by grabbing the neck of their playmate and have killed some goats that way. I would love to have a protector of my goats, just have to work on the hubby.


----------

